# Need Advice: Deer Hunting w/ .44 Mag Revolver



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Just picked up a late 1970's Ruger Super Blackhawk 7 1/2" earlier this week 

Killing a deer with a pistol is a "bucket list" item for me if you will. 

What bullets would you recommend 1) practicing with 2) use for hunting (if not the same)? Grain, brand ect. I knew the bullets were going to be expensive when I bought the gun, so it is what it is

What is the longest shot you would feel comfortable with? The rear sight has one screw only so I'm not sure what my scope options would be. 

I plan on shooting it a good bit this spring and summer to get nice and comfortable so hopefully I can hunt with this bad boy. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Shooting distances should be determined by ones ability to consistently shoot 4 inch groups.
Using a scope will increase that distance, and so will the use of a rest.

The .44 is a fine caliber, congratulations.
(one might consider after market grips for better control)


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I agree on the grips, I had that very same gun 20 yrs. or so ago and I put a scope on mine, hunted with it some but never got a deer, I always hunted with Hornady 240 gr.xtp/hp's or cast, not sure if the soft points will expand at the slower hand gun velocity but maybe someone will chime in soon. Nowadays I hunt with the 44 mag. still but use a lever action with 240 or 300 grn. Lee cast bullet. The 44 will lay them out flat, good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I did this 25 years ago. Only my gun was a Red hawk,7 1/2". Killed 2 , a spike and 4 pt. running dogs in BW. 240 gr. Got it done. Sold that gun and although I no longer hunt with a pistol I usually carry one when hunting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I did a little research a while back on this, I would look at Hornady Leverevolution in .44, it added 100yrds to the range that I was comfortable with shooting from a 30.30. It's more expensive and after I sighted in it was the only ammo I could use accurately, but it's also the only ammo I need. I have been interested in going the .44 route for deer for a while, just have not pulled the trigger, keep us posted on your progress, good luck.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

treat it like an archery hunt as far as range goes. i think any 240gr soft point would be just fine, you're already making a .44 cal hole if zero expansion occurs, and some will definitely happen.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

My first choice would be a 225gr Barnes XPB loaded by buffalo bore, 2nd choice would be 300 gr hornady XTP.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have the same gun. I put a hogue grip on it and it makes all the difference in the world. I shot a couple pigs with it but no deer yet. I need to get a more comfortable holster for it.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking to try out my Glock 40 10mm MOS system, heard some good report :thumbsup:, will keep you posted :thumbsup:


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

sure said:


> treat it like an archery hunt as far as range goes. i think any 240gr soft point would be just fine, you're already making a .44 cal hole if zero expansion occurs, and some will definitely happen.


will definitely be hunting the same stands I bow hunt out of. Thanks for the info fellas. Still haven't had a chance to shoot it yet and it's driving me crazy


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I only hunt with pistols now. I don't have a revolver, but do have an Encore 44 magnum with a 12" barrel with a Burris FastFire scope. I have it zeroed at 50 yards because I hunt the swamp and shoot a Winchester 240gr jacketed soft point. During doe season I hunt a friend's pasture so I use the Hornady LeveRevolution 225gr. I can easily drop a deer at 100 yards with this round. I am adding a 15" 243 barrel with a 2 x 7 scope before next season to use for does at longer distances. You will be very happy with the 44 magnum caliber for deer and hogs.

I also use a CVA Optima 50 cal pistol during MZ season. Use 2 Triple 7 pellets with a 240gr Shockwave bullet. If you can shoot a pistol accurately you will rarely pick up any other gun to hunt with.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

my dad has the same pistol and has a killed a bunch with it. He is comfortable with it with open sites to 60 yards and has killed several with it. He hits well with it further in the yard but wont shoot at a deer further. Not sure on the grain but he shoots hydrashocks from it and they are devastating. Saw him shoot a really nice 8 point that went 195lbs at 45 yards...bullet hit dead center of shoulder and destroyed it. Big chunks of bone busted out the top of the deer back and the bullet and the bullet left a big hole on the other side. Deer didnt move. I want to say 230 grains but not certain.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

billyb said:


> I only hunt with pistols now. If you can shoot a pistol accurately you will rarely pick up any other gun to hunt with.












Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

DLo said:


> I did a little research a while back on this, I would look at Hornady Leverevolution in .44, it added 100yrds to the range that I was comfortable with shooting from a 30.30. It's more expensive and after I sighted in it was the only ammo I could use accurately, but it's also the only ammo I need. I have been interested in going the .44 route for deer for a while, just have not pulled the trigger, keep us posted on your progress, good luck.


What would the velocity be out of a 7.5" barrel? would it be fast enough to expand?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

This is the bullet I dug out of the deer I shot. This was with a 12" barrel at 25 yards.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Spoke with a guy at Bass Pro this week who strictly does hunting with pistols. He recommended the Weaver scope mount and a 3-6 power scope and like I expected with scopes, you get what you pay for (durability to handle the 44 mag round repeatedly)

The Hornandy 200 and 225 grain have some impressive muzzle and 50 yard velocities. Appreciate the info and getting to chat about something I know very little about. For those who hunt with a pistol, what kind of rest/ brace/ setup do you use for shooting?


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Magnification will magnify your apparent wobble.

I wouldn't recommend it unless you have shot a magnifying scope under field conditions before, or intend to always shoot from a rest.

Maybe get someone to let you shoot a Contender with a magnifying scope first, see how it suits you.

Even on a rifle, I think I prefer a nonmagnifying red dot out to 100 yds or so.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Depends on where you are going to hunt. I hunt in the swamp and when I first started using a pistol I mounted a 2 x 7 scope on a 7MM-08 barrel. It took to long to get the scope lined up on the deer, especially if he was moving. I went to my current setup a 44 magnum barrel with a Burris Fastfire. You raise the scope and put the dot on the deer in seconds. Now a variable scope is OK for hunting food plots or somewhere where you will have time to find the deer in the scope. I hold my gun with 2 hands, but with a variable scope you will need a rest. You probably won't shoot over 50 yards many times with a pistol so I would get a red dot. If you want to try my 2 x 7 scope before you decide I don't have it mounted on anything. I sold the 7mm-08 barrel, but this fall I am going to buy another barrel and mount it again for shooting does in a pasture during doe days.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Can you use one of these black powder handguns to hunt with?
Uberti Model 1847 Walker .44-Caliber Revolver


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Joraca said:


> Magnification will magnify your apparent wobble.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it unless you have shot a magnifying scope under field conditions before, or intend to always shoot from a rest.


Will be hunting ladder stands and a select few food plots out of shooting houses. A rest will be used in all situations.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I would practice a lot before next season. The eye relief on a pistol scope is much different than one on a rifle. Hunting an area where you don't have to rush your shot will help. Good luck.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Red dot..
Easy 100 yards.. Once you get your first you will not want to use rifle..


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Redhawk the first one?


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes super redhawk..second one is black powder..


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Skeeterdone said:


> Yes super redhawk..second one is black powder..


Can you use one of these black powder handguns to hunt with?
Uberti Model 1847 Walker .44-Caliber Revolver


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

We could in Michigan. But not sure down here..I have been down here 2 years now and haven't deer hunted because of weird regs.. Hard to understand.. 
Up north we have a set season that never changes. All areas are the same. Down here it depends on zone, dates on buck or doe , color of car, if your left or right handed..lol things change so much...hard enough following fishing regs...was told by the locals if you deer hunt public land you WILL get a ticket. Because regs are so hard to follow...so I now have a huge safe full of paper poking princess's !!! Lol


----------

